# No power to dome light 66 GTO



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys.............. I have no power to my dome light, the rear light in the console works but there is no power to the dome. Question??? Where are the wires under the dash that go to the dome light?? Thanks a million!
Rick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunno about the 66, but on my 69 the wire to the dome light actually runs inside the headliner and down into the trunk on the drivers side, and connects to the taillight harness there. The wire runs down behind the sail panel trim on the drivers side.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....yep here is where it runs down the inside of the roof pillar...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

....and it's activated by each door switch, as well as the headlamp dimmer switch (if I remember correctly). If you have a short or open at either switch, it won't work.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks very much, I will get to it soon (I hope) Picture from today..

All the best for the holidays........


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get vom meter on dome lamp bulb connectors, figure if you have power and \ or ground to the connectors. usually the socket goes bad cause it gets so hot. if you find no power and \ or ground then that wire is the problem. Should be 12 volts there all the time.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Check power at the door switches. That wire is always hot at both door switches. The door switch just provides a ground. Mike


----------

